# Endgrain Project #3 Light Box



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had this piece of apple firewood about 12'long and about 4" in diam. that had been spalting away for many years. and I decide it was a good candidate for my end grain project.
I crosscut resawed it like slicing baloney , then glued 2 pieces together of all the pieces and sanded them all to the same thickness on my drum sander then I selected two of the pairs for the top of the box and the rest for sides. I joined the 2 for the top and set them aside and worked on the sides. they all had large voids through them that I had to fill with epoxy once they were all filled I sanded them flush . I set my miter gage at 5 degrees and my table saw blade to tilt to cut 22 degrees this gave me a 10 degree slope on the sides.

I found out later I could have colored my epoxy,instead I had used it straight out of the can. That is why a light can shine through the void filled areas.

When i put a light inside, I get a light box. heehee

Herb


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Herb, that is beyond nice!! Awesome doesn't do it justice either!!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Fabulous use of that piece of wood. It reminds me of marble with pattern.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

That's fantastic 2, Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's dark, about 20f, 15 mph wind, and snowing. All i can think about is heading out to the fire pit with a flashlight. Maple and cherry, years old!!

That's how nice that box is!!

earl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Gobsmacked!*

That there's a collector's item, Herb. 
It bears a striking resemblance to a slice of 'thunderegg'.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I haven't seen anything like it before , very nice work Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very very nice.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

A stunning and very unusual piece.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I like it. Nice careful work, on pieces that I'm sure were fragile.
Beautiful wood. Glad you were able to salvage it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

amazing, that is so pretty. Love it


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is beautiful...the wood, the craftsmanship, everything about it.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Top notch job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew!!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That was a 12" piece, not a 12' piece. I wish it was 12' long I could have made more unique projects out of it. I love to work with Spalted woods, they have such wild grain patterns, I try to select material with special grain feature and then try to showcase that. I did have an old master wood worker criticise what I do as "amateurish" "you amateurs pick up any piece of wood and think you can build something out of it" I have to admit that is exactly what I do.
Herb


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

That is very nice. you are very creative.
Allen


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

+1 on all of the above


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

That's one of those things I wish I had done / could do. It is beautiful.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay. Now I am officially jealous. A work of art the likes of which I could never duplicate or even attempt. I really like your hinge. It works great with the piece.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"you *amateurs* pick up any piece of wood and think you can build something out of it"
Actually Herb, that's the difference between an _artist_ and a carpenter.
The carpenter didn't see the possibilities. It wasn't cleargrain quarter sawn, and that's as far as the carpenter's approach let him go. 
Creativity is a talent to be treasured!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dan,I am a carpenter myself, but you are right. He was mumbling something about having a plan and going out and buying quality material, a lot of what I do is on reclaimed material that is going to be burned. To me this is fun, it is not a job.

Thanks to everyone who liked it.
Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Herb.
Recently you have posted so many nice projects, each one is better than the previous one. Each time I see a new post from you I ask to myself What´s new from Herb now? 

Another master piece.{


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Incredible.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful wood and great work of art!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! That is a stunning piece. Well done Herb. Just when I thought I had enough ideas 
about using end grain small pieces, along comes Herb. Thanks so much for posting your great creations.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Dan,I am a carpenter myself, but you are right. He was mumbling something about having a plan and going out and buying quality material, a lot of what I do is on reclaimed material that is going to be burned. To me this is fun, it is not a job.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who liked it.
> Herb


Who here doesn't like it? Revoke his membership!!!!!

Herb could you share how you do your wood hinge? I am pondering purchasing a hinge jig and would like your insight


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

paduke said:


> Who here doesn't like it? Revoke his membership!!!!!
> 
> Herb could you share how you do your wood hinge? I am pondering purchasing a hinge jig and would like your insight


Bill I have an Incra hinge jig too and really like it.

But these are dowel hinges. A few years ago I found this DVD of a box maker making his own hinges and I have done it ever since. Brass hinges will bust you up in business if you make a lot of boxes.

1. route a 1/4 round groove in the top edge of the back. 
2. do the same in the underside back edge of the lid.
3. Use a core box bit the same size as the dowel you will be using.
4. divide up the length of the groove into 5 segments
5. cut 5 pieces of dowel the length of each segment.
6. Drill holes in both the ends of the dowels the diam. of the pins.
7.Drill the hole in only one end of the two end dowels.
8. you can use nails, metal rod, round toothpicks ,whatever your little heart desires for pins.
9. cut the pins as long as the dowels.
10 assemble the dowels for the hinge,an end one ,3 middle ones and an end one.
11 lift it up and set it in the groove in the back of the box.
12 mark the segments on the groove. and remove the dowels keeping them assembled.
13.Put a little glue in the groove for the first dowel,then skip one and a little glue for the third one, the skip one and glue for the 5th and last one. BE CAREFUL THE GLUE DOES NOT SQUEEZE INTO THE ADJACENT DOWEL SPACE.
14. Carefully pick up the dowel assembly and set it in the slot,then set the lid on top and clamp down. let dry for a couple of hours.
15. Remove the clamps, check the 2 dowels that are not glued to make sure they turn freely. 
16. put a little glue on the groove in the lid where the two free dowels will go and carefully place the lid back on the box and clamp.
17. After a couple of hours take the clamp off and slowly lift the lid, you will be overjoyed if it opens and you didn't glue the box closed.

Pretty simple.

Herb


----------

